# أقوى صمغ في الطبيعة



## ربيع عاطر (29 يوليو 2009)

اكتشف باحثون من جامعة إنديانا بالولايات المتحدة أن نوعا من البكتيريا يطلق عليه علميا اسم كولوباكتر كريسنتوس، ويعيش في الأنهار ومنابع المياه والقنوات المائية، قد يكون أقوى صمغ موجود في الطبيعة. 

ويأمل العلماء الأمريكيون أن يتمكنوا من إنتاج البكتيريا على نطاق واسع لاستخدامها في المجال الطبي لاحما جراحيا أو لاصقا للأسنان. 

وأورد الباحثون في تقريرهم عن البحث الذي نشر في دورية الأكاديمية الوطنية للعلوم أن الصمغ الموجود في الخلايا البكتيرية قادر على تحمل قوة شد تصل إلى خمسة أطنان لكل بوصة مربعة، وهي قوة تبلغ سبعة أضعاف قوة شد المادة التي تلتصق بها سحالي أبو بريص على الأحجار الصلدة باستخدام الشعيرات الدقيقة الموجودة على أرجلها، والتي كانت إلى وقت قريب تعتبر أقوى مادة لاصقة في الطبيعة. 
وتلصق البكتيريا نفسها على الصخور وداخل أنابيب المياه باستخدام ذنيب طويل وممشوق مكون من سلاسل من جزيئات سكر، حيث اتضح للباحثين أن هذه الجزيئات هي سر القدرة اللصقية الفائقة التي تتمتع بها البكتيريا. 
ولتوضيح مدى ضخامة هذه القوة يقول أستاذ علم البكتيريا إيف بيرن: إن تغطية أي شيء بكمية صغيرة من هذا اللاصق يمكنك من استخدامه في رفع جسم يزن ألفا وستمائة رطل، غير أنه يرى أن التحدي يكمن في إنتاج كميات كافية من هذا اللاصق بدون أن يلتصق بأي من الأدوات المستخدمة في إنتاجه.

وقال أستاذ علم البكتيريا (الباكتيريولجي) إيف برن: "إذا استطعت أن تغطي أي شيء بكمية صغيرة من هذا اللاصق فإنك قادر على أن ترفع جسما يزن ألفا وستمائة رطل". 

وقال برن إن هذا الصمغ سيكون مفيدا جدا للاستخدامات الطبية والهندسية وذلك لأنها قادرة على العمل على الأسطح المبتلة. 

لكن برن أضاف أن التحدي هو إنتاج كميات كافية من هذا اللاصق بدون أن يلتصق بأي من الأدوات المستخدمة في إنتاجه.


----------



## روزانا (29 يوليو 2009)

مش ده برضه ورد النيل؟؟؟
في أصلا أبحاث بتتعمل بيه ليستخدم في البناء نتيجة الخاصية دي وده من فترة طويلة ومنها أبحاث في مصر.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

الأخت المحترمة ربيع عاطر
بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا على هذه المعلومات الحديثة.
نفع الله بك .


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي على المعلومة الجديدة المفيدة... أعتقد يمكن استخدام هذا الصمغ في مجالنا الهندسي، كبديلاً ربما عن الإيبوكسي أو ما شابه 

بالمناسبة، أعتقد أن استخدامه كلاصقاً للأسنان هو أمر ممتاز :75: 





​


----------



## إسلام علي (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااكم الله خيراً معلومة قيمة
وهل تم تصنيع مادة تجارية منه ؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خيراً اختنا الفاضله ........... علي مشاركاتك القيمه


----------



## odwan (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أختي الكريمة على هذه المعلومة المفيدة وجزاك الله خيراً

وفق الله الجميع لكا يحب ويرضىِ


----------



## eng abdallah (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة ...............


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً

 فعلاً هناك مجالات عديدة تنتظر بشدة هذا الاختراع
شكراً لكِ


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الخلاق العظيم 
قال تعالي "وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (8)" النحل 
هذا اكتشاف هام لو أمكن استغلاله تجاريا.


----------



## ابوهشوم (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اختي الكريمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختنا الفاضلة
وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد عامر111 (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكى الله خير على المعلومات الجديدة


----------



## mohammadjaber (29 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك مششششششكور


----------



## REACTOR (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة الجديدة و حتما سيظلوا يبحثوا حتى يكتشفوا مادة او طاقة تؤثر على قدرة الللاصق حتى يتم تصنيعة على نطاق واسع 
لمن سأل هو ليس ورد النيل فالاخ ربيع قال بكتريا و هي لا ترى بالعين


----------



## كونى عائشة (29 يوليو 2009)

a.mak قال:


> سبحان الخلاق العظيم
> قال تعالي "وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (8)" النحل
> هذا اكتشاف هام لو أمكن استغلاله تجاريا.




جزاكى الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكى........


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررة


----------



## هنو هيمة (29 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله خلق ما لم نعلم وسيظل العلم يكتشفة وذلك لنقدر عظمة الخالق


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (29 يوليو 2009)

بورك فيكي وجزاكي الله عنا خير


----------



## ربيع عاطر (29 يوليو 2009)

أشكركم على مشاركتكم جميعاً

ويسعدني أنكم وجدتم الفائدة في هذا القسم الوليد


----------



## ربيع عاطر (29 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> هل تم تصنيع مادة تجارية منه ؟


 
لمّا يتم ذلك بعد


ربيع عاطر قال:


> التحدي هو إنتاج كميات كافية من هذا اللاصق بدون أن يلتصق بأي من الأدوات المستخدمة في إنتاجه.


 
وهنا يبدأ عمل التقانات الحيوية في إكثار هذه البكتريا في وسط مخصص ومناسب لإنتاج المزيد من هذا الصمغ
وربما يتمكن العلماء من إضافة جينات خاصة تمنع التصاق الصمغ الناتج بمادة معينة يستخدمونها في العملية الصناعية


----------



## المهندس (29 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..

معلومات قيمة تشكرين عليها ..
و يعطيك مليون عافية ..

تحياتي


----------



## م/زيكو تك (29 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله -
طيب لماذا لايتحد مصنعون عرب وينالوا شرف الرياده وان كان في صمغ

اشكركم اخواني للمعلومات القيمه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ربيع عاطر (29 يوليو 2009)

المهندس قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
> 
> معلومات قيمة تشكرين عليها ..
> و يعطيك مليون عافية ..
> ...


 
عافاك الله وبارك فيك



المهندس قال:


> سبحان الله -
> طيب لماذا لايتحد مصنعون عرب وينالوا شرف الرياده وان كان في صمغ
> 
> اشكركم اخواني للمعلومات القيمه
> بارك الله فيكم


 
هذا ما نأمله في جميع المجالات

ولكنني لا أظن أن يتحقق شيءٌ منه قريباً في هذا المجال لأننا نحتاج إلى سنوات حتى نطلع على أبحاثهم في هذا العلم الذي وصل إلى الدرجات العلى عندهم ولا يزال في بداية طور النمو عندنا

ولكنّ بالتوكل على الله وبالإرادة يسهل الصعب ونبلغ القمم


----------



## magdygamal_8 (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## مرفت سويس (29 يوليو 2009)

*ياسنت الماء*



روزانا قال:


> مش ده برضه ورد النيل؟؟؟
> في أصلا أبحاث بتتعمل بيه ليستخدم في البناء نتيجة الخاصية دي وده من فترة طويلة ومنها أبحاث في مصر.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اظن ان ورد النيل هو ياسنت الماء الذي كنا ندرسه في المدرسة من النباتات التي تعيش في المياه العذبة والتي نعاني منها اشد العناء من سدها للمجاري المائية وعرقلتها للبواخر والسفن في المياه العذبة وكذلك انها تستهلك كمية كبيرة من المياه ولكنها تعيش قريبة من سطح الماء وازهارها فوق الماء والتقرير يقول ان هذه البكتيريا تعيش في الصخور والأنابيب داخل المياه ولعل معلوماتي تكون صحيحة.


----------



## Faresmuradagha (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً 
وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على المعلومة وزادك الله علما ونفع بك


----------



## هادي المهندس (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

سبحان الله رغم مر السنين على التطور الحديث والتكنولوجيا ولا زال العلم يكتشف اشياء من الطبيعه الله الخالق قد وضعها للعباد وهم لا يعلمون وكما قال سيدنا علي ....... اتحسب نفك جرما صغيرا وفيك انطوى العالم الاكبر ...

الشكر للاخت على المعلومه المفيده ...........
مع تحياتي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

*هل يمكن استخدامه فى مكان اخر*

اريد انا استخدمه فى لحام اجزاء السكين بتاع الطياره 
ولكن فى الاول اشكر اختنا الفاضله 
وارجو من الله انا يزيدها علما


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

ارجو انا تعم الفائده بشرح اللصق اكتر


----------



## pery (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم وزادكم من علمه


----------



## أميرالبحار (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على النقاش المفيد

بس المصيبة لو مسك باليد ايش اللي بيطيره

تحياتي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

*



ارجو انا تعم الفائده بشرح اللصق اكتر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


لقد وضحت الدراسة اكتشاف هذا الصمغ ولكنه لما يصبح جاهزاً للاستخدام 

فهذه المرحلة اكتشاف وبعدها يبدأ العمل http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1203550-22-post.html

 



بس المصيبة لو مسك باليد ايش اللي بيطيره

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يوليو 2009)

عالم البكتريا ملىء بالاكتشافات الغريبة 

ومنها لالبكتريا اللتى تنتج الهيدروجين 
ويعمل الباحثون على الحصول منها علﻻى كميات كبيرة من الغاز ااتداول التجاري ولانتاج الطاقة الكهربية منها


----------



## نور الجزائرية (30 يوليو 2009)

*أَلَمْ تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
إن الله سبحانه وتعالى سخّر للانسان ما في الأرض منذ اليوم الأول لتواجده عليها .
فالانسان لم يبلغ الثروات المخزونة تحت الأرض بين ليلة وضحاها ، بل إنه اطلع على دفائنها واستخرجها تدريجياً والابحاث بتنوعها و تقدمها لازالت تثبت هذه الحقيقة التي وردت بالقرآن الكريم في آيات كريمة نذكر منها : بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
"وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً مِنْهُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ" (الجاثـية:13) .
"أَلَمْ تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً"(لقمان: 20) . 
فسبحان الله و الحمد لله لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر 
جازاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات التي جاءت بالموضوع .


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أختي على هذه الكلمات الجميلة 

والحمد لله الذي غمرنا بفضله وسخر كل شيء لنا لنستخدمه في طاعته


----------



## القبطان علي (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكي خيراً اختنا الفاضله .....ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## راكين-هندسة (30 يوليو 2009)

زادكم الله في العلم درجات


----------



## تولين (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرررررررررررا على المعلومة


----------



## م شريفة (31 يوليو 2009)

اكتشاف مفيد
وبدأت انا بالتفكير بماذا سوف استخدم هذا الصمغ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ليدي لين (31 يوليو 2009)

(وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا)

شكرا للمعلومة الجديدة


----------



## حسام عبدالله (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي ياأختي معلومة جديدة ورائعة
وأرجو أن تكلل بالنجاح


----------



## eng_royida (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلووومة
شكرا على المووضووع المفيد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ربيع عاطر (2 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكركم على دعواتكم

وننتظر اليوم الذي يعود فيه المسلمون إلى مكانتهم فنكتشف نحن ويتحدثون هم عن اكتشافاتنا

ربما يبدو ذلك ضرباً من الخيال ولكن العمل مع التوكل والإخلاص يصنع الكثير
(..إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ..)


----------



## thechemist_1981 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ليلي روز (12 مارس 2013)

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي على المعلومة الجديدة المفيدة...


----------



## deyamag (8 أبريل 2013)

كراً لك جهدك .


----------



## Omar shady (5 مايو 2013)

جزاكى الله كل خيرا


----------



## heshama0 (5 أغسطس 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## heshama0 (5 أغسطس 2013)

كيف أحصل عليى هذا الصمغ


----------



## eng_shireen11 (30 أغسطس 2013)

سبحان الله .......... شكرا اختي على المعلومة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شمس سلام (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

